# Stupid People.....



## Katiean (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry this is long but;

Last night I was out in the back yard with my nephew while he cleaned guinea pig cages. There were some people walking down the road that runs along my back fence. Brandi (GP mix) was out there barking at them like "you come in here and I will eat you". As the Stupid parents were about 3/4 of the way past my fence they allowed their 6 year old to back track to about the middle of the fence and cross the 15-20 foot easement from the road to the fence. The dog saw the trespass and ran to stop the intrusion. When the child saw the dog she started a retreat. Brandi got to the fence as the girl pulled her arm back through the fence. The fence is the 4 inch squire field fence with the twisted barbs at each corner of the squire. The fence is about 6 feet tall. In addition to that on the bottom 2 feet I have old chicken wire, rabbit wire and what ever else I could get a hold of to keep the chickens in. That is connected to the fence with strands of other wire and it isn't too neat. Lots of stiff hangy wire. As it is Brandi is very upset about the whole incident and I could hardly get her to go out to feed this morning. The people called animal control and I have to take Brandi to the vet tomorrow and she has to stay until the 22nd. This is going to destroy Brandi. She feels so responsible for everything on my property. She leaves the people on either side of me alone because they belong there. What makes me the maddest isBrandii approached the girl from the out side of her arm and the skin break was on the inside of the arm. Also, the animal control said the alleged bite was crescent shaped without the K-9's and Brandi's front teeth are almost flat across the front from K-9 to K-9. Also if she did bite her she would have gotten the fingers not the middle of the forearm. and it was only 1 u-shaped mark not the two that it would have taken to break the skin. I was told by Animal Control that this alleged bite will not count against the dog because she trespassed. But, All of the money I have to come up with for her vet stay is a hardship.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2011)

that's terrible...why do they have to keep Brandi for a week? Those people have alot of nerve....they are responsible, your dog was inside your fence right? Do you know the people? Yep, there are alot of folks out there who should not be allowed to breed!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 14, 2011)

My fence is about 6 feet tall. It is my horses fence. The horses were not even out there. They were in their stalls eating. There is no way Brandi can even stick her head through the fence. The reason she has to go spend a week in the vets boarding facility is that when I got her spayed they did not give her a rabies shot. No rabies shot. she has to go into quarantine. However, like I said before, This does not count against her because she was protecting her property. If I had the vaccine she would be quarantined at my home.

Now since she has to be gone for a week if anything is stolen or damaged they are going to pay. I originally got Brandi because my brother was moving and taking his big dog. I got a Dobi mix and the neighbors poisoned her and our goat. So I got a bigger dog. Then about 6 months after my brother moved, 2 hispanic men came to my door at 4 in the morning and insisted we let them in. Brandi put her front feet up on the door at the base of the window and they left. The police were here within 2 minutes and the men were no where to be found (most likely hiding). This area is not the nice place it was when we moved here. I just want to move.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 14, 2011)

You can't cure stupid.

Sounds like the kid got her arm cut on the fence itself. Hope you've been able to visit Brandi?


----------



## Katiean (Jul 14, 2011)

At least she gets to go to a Boarding facility at a vet's office and not hard time at county. They said I could come see her every day. We are taking her there tomorrow. I did take some time to look at dog bites on google and not one of them when they were "U" shaped did they not include the K-9's and they all had a corresponding "U" sharp the opposite direction. I totally believe it was the wire.

Yes I was a bit hot headed when Iapproachedd the people from my side of the fence and I did ask them which kind of stupid they were to allow their child near the fence. But, there is no way that kid got bit. They wouldn't allow me to see the wound.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 15, 2011)

Brandi went to lock up today. Thank God that she didn't have to go to County lockup (the pound). She is at camp Cup Cake. They are really nice and she gets out for walks and gets to visit cows down the road. Monday they are moving her from her 10x10 cell to a 12x24 cell. She has rubber floors not cold hard concrete. She only has to be there for 8 days and they are going to give her a bath before we pick her up on the 22nd. I think she is going to be OK.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry this happened.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

How awful for you - why is it always the poor dog that suffers in most of these cases? At least it sounds as though Brandi will be well looked after, but it must be puzzling for her, bless her.

Anna


----------



## Minimor (Jul 16, 2011)

People are stupid!

Rabies shots are cheap insurance though. If we get them done here at the time of some other procedure (neuter/spay) the rabies shot is only $10.50 extra. Actually our vet clinic has a rule in place now that if any animal that comes in for surgery hasn't had its rabies shot, one must be given at that time.


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry, that sounds incredibly stressful for both you and Brandi.




I can't imagine what in the world those parents were thinking! How much fence do you have on that frontage, maybe you can cover the existing fence with a roll of smaller-squared wire? Keep any others from sticking their hands through the fence. Not a lot of self-preservation instinct in that child was there?


----------



## Katiean (Jul 16, 2011)

Because I can not afford much, I am looking at that PVC snow fence. It is orange and the holes are smaller. If I can get some I will attach it to the outside of the existing fence. I will put it the full 6 feet tall. That way it will overlap like the hog wire does. It will also serve as a sort of a privacy fence. They won't see the horses or dog. Maybe that way they will keep off of my property. I have in the past stopped kids from climbing on the fence. You would think that a fence 6 feet tall would tell people that they should stay out.

I am going to go see Brandi on Monday. I will take her for a walk. But, I think it is going to be hard on her when I leave again.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the many, many reasons I moved out of Burbank, CA and now live in a rural area. I had a fully fenced yard with a big WARNING: DOG ON PREMISES sign and I still had idiot parents/children reach their hands and arms through my fence to "touch" my dog. I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Chow mix who is one of the best dogs I have ever had, but if she sees someone/something invading her space, she'll go after it.

I am so, so sorry that you are going through this and it's not right that the dog is the one they always blame...

Take care,

Liz


----------



## Katiean (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I am going to see Brandi tomorrow. I am worried she will think she is going to get to come home with me. I am going to be there at 9:00am (thats when they open) on Saturday to pick her up. She is gonna go nuts when she gets to get in the car. Only 5 more days.



and yes we are on a countdown.


----------



## chandab (Jul 17, 2011)

See if the clinic will let you leave a t-shirt or something similar with your smell on it for her, or a few of her toys (if she has any); it might help comfort her during her stay. [its also possible it might upset her, so the clinic might have to remove it, if it does.]

I hope the extra fencing helps in the future, to protect you and your family from stupid people.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 18, 2011)

Sometimes it is worse for the dog if the owner visits and then leaves again. Of course you know your dog and know what is best for her, but many years ago I had a family emergency which meant that my two dogs had to go to kennels for 4 days. The first day I dashed back to visit and walk them, but when I left they nearly screamed the place down, inspite of all the efforts of the wonderful folk there to comfort and distract them. I didn't go again, and when i went to collect them I spotted them across the yard, happily relaxing in the sun in their 'run in'.

If you see Brandi today and she is then really upset when you leave again, maybe you could rethink doing more visits? It is just so hard for our beloved pets to understand that we have to leave them sometimes, I do so wish that we could explain our reasons for doing it.

Your extra fencing sounds like a brilliant idea! What about huge signs saying ELECTRIFIED FENCING - even if it's not! Would this be allowed? Still I bet some stupid parents would STILL let their kids approach the fence.





Only a few more days and Brandi will be home where she belongs, bless her!

Anna


----------



## Katiean (Jul 18, 2011)

When we took Brandi to the vet, she was very scared. They try to have people that have dogs on these extended stays not come and visit for the first 3 days. Kind of like when they take kids away from their parents and then allow visits they do not allow family visits for 3 weeks. At this vet they take the approach that these are our little fur people. I went today and put her on the scale again and she has lost 10 1/2 lbs in the 3 days. When I took her down there I took 3 of her favorite toys, a blanket from a chair she sits in, her regular food and her bisket treats. They are a bit concerned because she will not eat. They were so concerned that they gave her almost all of her biskets because she would eat them. I ran over to walmart and got a can of dog food and another bag of biskets. I told them to call me in the morning to let me know if she ate the can food. If she eats it I will take more down to them. I did take her for a walk and she got to get some fresh air and look at the cows. Really, this is a nice place. If I ever have to board her in an emergency I will take her there. I just wish she would eat.


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel so sorry for Brandi. Those idiotic people don't realize what they did by letting their kid run loose (and they say dogs should be on leashes). I bet Brandi feels like she's being punished for doing her job; protecting her property. She's probably so confused. Those people are the ones who should be incarserated, not poor Brandi. I hope she starts eating.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 19, 2011)

I called the vet this morning. She did eat the caned food. I don't know if she finished it or if she just ate a little. But, she did eat. I am taking them more cans today.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 19, 2011)

4 more days, right? I'm sorry you both are going through...





Liz


----------



## Katiean (Jul 19, 2011)

4 nights and 3 days. They open at 9:00am. I plan on being there when they open the door. She should have her bath tomorrow. She lays under the misters. I also requested a fan for her. She has only done her business 2 x's since she had been there. Once was when I took her out. She is so confused. I gave her a new chew bone tonight.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 21, 2011)

:arg!




:arg! I am soooooo mad!!! :arg!



:arg! I went yesterday and picked up the bite report. It said the severity of the bite was a Puncture 1 (puncture goes from level 1 to 4). I looked it up and for it to be a Puncture 1 the bite HAS to include the K-9 tooth. It also has to be 1/2 the depth of the K-9 tooth. The animal control officer said that the K-9's were not involved at all. The next thing on the report is the circumstances of the bite. They said they were walking by. That would mean that my dog was out. She wasn't and can't get out. If she could get out my horses WOULD be out. I am so angry that I could just scream.......!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 23, 2011)

BRANDI IS HOME!!



:HappyBounce



:BananaHappy











She isn't acting her normal self. But, I guess that will come back with a bit of time. I told Brandi the next time rip the arm off and I will have it mounted on a trophy board. I am just so angry that they made it sound like the dog was out.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad she's home!


----------



## REO (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm SO GLAD she's HOME!





Give her lots of hugs and tell her she's a good girl!


----------

